# Framing nailer from Harbor Freight



## RomZes13

Hi!
I am looking for an expensive framing gun. Does any one have experience with Harbor Freight framing guns?
What's better; 21, 28 or 34 deg. angle?
There is one for $99 on the website or maybe reconditioned gun for a good price (like Bostich, Dewalt, Hitachi)
I am not a pro framer but sometimes I need to frame additions, shower walls etc.


----------



## TempestV

a $99 gun will not be near the gun that you will get from Hitachi, Max, Bostitch, Pasload, Dewalt, Senco, Porter Cable, Milwaukee, Makita, ect. 
You would be much better off buying a refurbished or second hand gun from a quality company than a new gun from HF. You might however look into reviews on Grizzly nailers, I've heard some good things about their recent products, and they are pretty cheap. 
as for the degree, I've found that 21 degree nails are the easiest to find, but that may be different in your area.


----------



## send_it_all

I have a rule that I kinda live by. I don't buy anything from HF that has moving parts in it. Gloves, dead blow hammer..(yes, I know it technically has moving parts), maybe I would buy an anvil from them if I had a use. Basically what I'm getting at is they sell crap.

If I was going to spend $100 at harbor freight, I would need three shopping carts to carry all the stuff.


----------



## troubleseeker

RomZes13 said:


> Hi!
> I am looking for an expensive framing gun. Does any one have experience with Harbor Freight framing guns?
> What's better; 21, 28 or 34 deg. angle?
> There is one for $99 on the website or maybe reconditioned gun for a good price (like Bostich, Dewalt, Hitachi)
> I am not a pro framer but sometimes I need to frame additions, shower walls etc.


Even though you do not use it much, I think this is a bad investment. It cannot be very long before something goes wrong, and then you will just have to chunk it in the trash, as everyone will laugh at you when you try to get it serviced, because this kind of stuff has no support network. Most of the major brands have a less expensive, lighter duty line of products than their true pro grade equipment. Another preferred option IMO is a factory remanufactured item, they are available at most brand's websites.
It is a good tip you got to see what type of nails is commonly available in your area, as some manufacturers (thus readily available collation angles), tend to be popular in different regions.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy

TempestV said:


> a $99 gun will not be near the gun that you will get from Hitachi, Max, Bostitch, Pasload, Dewalt, Senco, Porter Cable, Milwaukee, Makita, ect.
> You would be much better off buying a refurbished or second hand gun from a quality company than a new gun from HF. You might however look into reviews on Grizzly nailers, I've heard some good things about their recent products, and they are pretty cheap.
> as for the degree, I've found that 21 degree nails are the easiest to find, but that may be different in your area.


Totally agree! :thumbsup:

Same around here with the 21 degree nails. 

Personally I have the Hitachi NR83A, I got it from a pawnshop for a great deal. Personally I think this is the BEST framing gun hands down. I know some will disagree but it is definitely one of the top guns ever made.


----------



## wallmaxx

RomZes13 said:


> Hi!
> * I am looking for an expensive framing gun.
> 
> Does any one have experience with Harbor Freight framing guns?
> 
> * What's better; 21, 28 or 34 deg. angle?
> There is one for $99 on the website or maybe reconditioned gun for a good price (like Bostich, Dewalt, Hitachi)
> I am not a pro framer but sometimes I need to frame additions, shower walls etc.


These two sentences can not exist together in the physical universe.

How about 

* I am looking for a good / dependable framing gun. 

Does any one have experience with Harbor Freight framing guns? Are they any good?
*
I'd say...evaluate what you want by priority.

1. Cost
2. Quality
3. Durability
4. Endurance / up time

If cost is #1 - HF all the way baby (until you have bought 5 of the same gun in replacing the other 4 that will break way too quickly.)

or

Buy Hitachi, Max, or Duo-Fast, once, and they will outlive your truck.

Durability and function is first for me...My Hitachi NR90AC3 can shoot a 3 1/2" .162 ga (full 16d) stick nail. 

A man's kinda gun.

just my 2 cents


----------



## bcradio

send_it_all said:


> I have a rule that I kinda live by. I don't buy anything from HF that has moving parts in it. Gloves, dead blow hammer..(yes, I know it technically has moving parts), maybe I would buy an anvil from them if I had a use. Basically what I'm getting at is they sell crap.
> 
> If I was going to spend $100 at harbor freight, I would need three shopping carts to carry all the stuff.


Amen to that brotha... I have the same rule for that store

I can't complain about getting gloves for a dollar or a pry bar for 2 bucks


----------



## 2ndGen

For $199. you can get 3 guns from a big box store so if they fail you, there should be a return policy. 
That should be safe for you to experiment with. 

The Framer alone is about $119.00 (which would be way better than a Harbor Freight Gun in my opinion).

Campbell Hausfeld 21 Degree + Trim Nailer and Brad Nailer I believe. They come in either blue or red. 

Here's a Lowe's link: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=246078-1126-IFN90498AV&lpage=none










A good Bostitch can be bought brand new for $230. - $30. during the right sale...coming out to $200. 

Twice the cheap one, but you'll be getting something that'll last you for years and that has (I believe) a 7 year warranty. Can't lose. 











They recently had a sale where you'd get that Framer + a Bostitch Compressor for $279. (something to consider if you need a compressor too).


----------



## 2ndGen

Oh yeah....

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1491&articleID=649074

Framing nailer comparo from the cheapest to the most expensive.


----------



## 1018

If your looking for a inexpensive ($176.78), reliable gun, get a Milwaukee and look no further. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1MZ3YPY1B629M931GMVJ


I got one as a backup and find myself using it over my Hitachi simply because of the weight. Also it's good for training new guys since its so easy to switch between bump and single shot.


----------



## RomZes13

Thanks everyone for great respondes! 
I found DeWalt D51844R Reconditioned Heavy-Duty 20° Full Round Head Framing Nailer for $118
Or Hitachi NR90AE 3-1/2" Round Head Framing Nailer (Reconditioned) for $158
Grizzly $99


----------



## bcradio

1018 said:


> If your looking for a inexpensive ($176.78), reliable gun, get a Milwaukee and look no further.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1MZ3YPY1B629M931GMVJ
> 
> 
> I got one as a backup and find myself using it over my Hitachi simply because of the weight. Also it's good for training new guys since its so easy to switch between bump and single shot.


yes Milwaukee makes excellent nailers

Very good quality


----------



## TempestV

RomZes13 said:


> Thanks everyone for great respondes!
> I found DeWalt D51844R Reconditioned Heavy-Duty 20° Full Round Head Framing Nailer for $118
> Or Hitachi NR90AE 3-1/2" Round Head Framing Nailer (Reconditioned) for $158
> Grizzly $99


I've never used the dewalt nailer, but I've heard good and bad things about them.
I have used the NR90AE, and it's pretty decent. It's based off the nr90ac, which Is what I own, and which I feel is the best gun available. The one I've used was completely reliable, but it felt kinda cheaply built, so I don't know how long it would remain that way. I'd recommend it for occasional use like you were saying is your purpose.


----------



## kevjob

I use the nr83a by hitachi and have one that lasted 10 years fianlly i had to buy a new one.


----------



## buletbob

WALLMAX is got it wright .


----------



## brooksh

Stay away from Harbor Freight Tools, unless you just want something cheap that will last a week.


----------



## masterk

I don't buy cheap tools, I CAN'T AFFORD THEM!
I have a bostish that I keep on my truck for blocking, moving or adding studs around a tub or shower.
I am plumber and don't use this to often but I don't INVEST in junk.


----------



## 2ndGen

masterk said:


> I don't buy cheap tools,
> I CAN'T AFFORD THEM!



*Out of all of the great lines here, this is by far the one that sums them all up! *


:thumbsup:

*We have a saying in Puerto Rico: 

"Lo barrato sale carro." 

Which means:

"Buying cheap only ends up costing you more."



I have a saying my own saying:

Don't drop a dollar to pick up a penny.*


There's a time for buying inexpensive tools...like in case of emergencies. 

I've been saved hundreds if not thousands of dollars by running to a local 99 Cents store in a pinch. 

But if one is going to make their living with their tools, it's better to give up a couple of meals and get the best you can afford.

From what I've read, The Milwaukee is by far the absolute best low cost gun...it is (in my opinion) undervalued. 

I think Milwaukee does this in an effort to crack the Hitachi/Bostitch/Max market. 

But for about $150., it's a top notch gun that runs with the big boys; that is, according to the reviews I've read.


----------



## dayusex

man no mention of the ridgid gun, I have used a bostitch the classic hitachi, and a porter cable, and the ridgid was the nicest of them all, and for only 200 bucks!


----------



## Brock

All we use are the Harbor Freight Framers and sawsalls. They actually adjust to all three sizes of nails. We use the next size up which is $129.00 and the commercial sawzalls are around 40 bucks. (just about as good as our dewalt and milwakee but much cheaper) We have 4 of the nailers and one quit after a little over a year but the magazine was bent from being dropped from the roof. We use them on a daily basis, and I didn't mind throwing it in the dumpster. 

I have a cousin thats swears by Bostich, which I've owned in the past and liked it. He is thinking of switching over to the disposable framers though because he says he spends most of time delivering them to the repair shop.


----------

